# Good Strain for High Heat?



## ymw1980 (Jun 18, 2007)

It gets into 100 degree range during the summer where i live. I was wonder if anyone could recommend a strain that will do well in the extreme high heat. oh it is also very humid here


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

It gets pretty hot and Humid around here in the summer too. I haven't ever had a problem with any plants dying or experiencing heat stress because of this. Only a couple clones. Someone may be able to give you a little more insight though...


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 18, 2007)

gets pretty hot over here as well.. and my bagseed plant is growing great!  hope it goes the same for you.


----------



## ymw1980 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks I just got sixteen plants in the ground the other day.  they all came from an accidental BlueberryXGreenspirit.  hoping they turn out well


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

The only thing you really gotta worry about with high humidity.. is bud rot in the end.. but most everything grows well outside... thats where its meant to be planted.. some strains are meant for indoor... but they will still grow.. 

Typical outdoor strains have resistance to mold, bugs,  just strains known to be able to brave the elements..


----------

